# Pigeons in the park



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Here are my pigeons waiting for me in the park every morning. It has been more than a year now that I feed them there!

http://www.supload.com/vid_confirm.php?get=1008865DSCN0886.MOV

http://www.supload.com/vid_confirm.php?get=1008887DSCN0887.MOV

Suz.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great videos, Suz! Thanks for sharing!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Suz,

You have a beautiful flock there. It just goes to show that it *is* possible to relocate feeding spots of feral flocks to safer places, if need be. Thanks for the videos.

Linda


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Poulette,

In your profile it says you live in Montreal... 

"A little-known 1994 bylaw makes it illegal to feed squirrels, pigeons and gulls, under penalty of a $60 fine--all part of an attempt to control their populations"

(have a look at what is written on the picture... it hurts all of us, no matter where we live)

http://www.montrealmirror.com/ARCHIVES/2000/030900/cover.html

Why don't you feed them sprouting barley? You might not only contribute to their wellbeing by providing food, but also to keeping the size of the flock to a more reasonable size. When people will start complaining too loud, the exterminators will be the ones taking care of them. And that's not a good thing.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Poulette,

Thanks for sharing your shorts w/us.....thoroughly enjoyed them. Although made me a little jealous that some of my friends don't have the grass and trees to enjoy!! OK, well, still no faces available, sm.

fp


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi Numbernine,
It is a long story. As a little girl, I took care of an invalid pigeon for 15 years. I was lost when he died, I was loosing my best friend. Then 15 years later, I rescued one more pigeon (2 years ago). After 3 weeks, he was able to go back to his life outdoors. But every day, he came back at home in the morning for a little food. Soon, friends were coming with Dodu, and I fed the pigeons in the backyard. As most poeple here, after some time I had problems with neighbors. So I moved the flock to this park to feed them, with patience, during about a month, to meet them without disturbing the super humans. I know it is forbidden to feed pigeons. But the tough weather alone is keeping the flock to a decent number. I know most of the pigeons now, they have all a particularity that I am able to recognise well, as they recognise me amoung the other giants in the streets. Since last year, 9-10 pigeons disapeared. Some without a trace. Some with evidence. I saw some of their bodies frozen in the snow last winter. I took in my hands a pigeon hit by a car, and he died in my arms. I saw crows flying away as I was coming to the park, rests of feathers and bones in the grass... I think they have a hard life enough and it is not a crime to give 1 tablespoon of seeds a day to those pigeons. If I have a fine, I will pay it. But it won't stop me in -30Celsius, -40 with the wind, on my way to work every day, if the freezing pigeons are waiting for me again. Last november another dying pigeon was on my way. I took him home, and he is still with us now. He goes in the backyard sometimes, watches in the sky, but he always comes back in his nest at home. When we arrived in this house, the neighbors cats had contamined the soil for so long we had to change it all, but nobody talked about a fine. But if 10 pigeons show up in the backstreet it is a crime. Strange and sad...

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Suzanne,

What a beautiful happy looking group.

Thank you for sharing the videos and for all you do everyday to make their lives a little happier. I'm glad you are there to look out for them, and I'm sure they are too!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Awwww man, why is everyone using Apple? Now I can't see these.

Well I understand how you feel about wanting to feed them in the winter. When I do visit my flock in the winter, they practically scrape the paint off my car in their rush to get to the "feeding spot". They're WAITING for me there in the winter as opposed to me WAITING for them there in the summer.

You never know how fast pigeons can fly until they're either flying away from danger or flying to food because they're starved.

Anyways, there's a lot of people that feel sorry for them in the winter and they provide plenty of food for them so even if I stopped, they'd still get fed.

People can't help loving them once they get to know them.


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

The Boston Common is loaded with a healthy pigeon population-
curiously, the pigeons seem to like the ducks- I notice pigeons will be sitting on the grass right next to sleeping ducks.
Pigeons dislike sparrows though, probrolly becuse the sparrows are much faster, and will eat any food before a pigeon can get to it..


----------

